# Have your favorite franchises become cancer to you?



## Wraith (Aug 23, 2017)

Okay I am an older guy, and I grew up with a lot of stuff over the years. Semi-recently on the /m/ board of 4chan there was a thread about IDW's treatment of the old Transformers franchise in comic form. I hadn't paid attention to that stuff for about a half a decade. What I learned is now that Transformers has jumped into SJW territory. I want to say my heart sunk, but honestly I wasn't surprised. 

Star Wars, Star Trek, Transformers, various sitcoms and movie franchises, they start out good at times, and then the cancer sets in and I have just dropped out. My favorite hobby has a difficulty with one of the lead producers being a bit of a pansy, but it's holding in there without going full SJW-Gump. 

Another example: - I dropped out of Star Wars because of the prequels being such ass, but I didn't despise the franchise. When that Rogue One movie came out, the SJW brigade at Disney was making nasty tweets about how the empire or new order or whatever they are called were a white supremacist organization or something. It's been a few months and /tv/ was on it for a while. The moment politics of that order gets infused into things, I tune out. Customer lost: forever. I just want to be entertained without being bitched at.

Have you had any franchise you loved as a kid, and it just turned to mush?


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 23, 2017)

I have, yes.


----------



## oasys (Aug 23, 2017)

Absolutely. Especially with adaptations. 

The majority of my favorite books and comics from the 80's-90's have been adapted in the past couple years, and the SJWs are always like "you need to FIX this story about Russian nobility because there's no DISABLED BLACK TRANSWOMEN in it."


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Aug 23, 2017)

Homestuck is dying a deservedly quiet, painful death. Thank God they stopped making a lot of content for it, or else it'd be even worse.

Other than that, most of my favorite franchises are either already dead or are having good content emerge for it, like Lupin the Third.

EDIT: Looks like the Hiveswap game they keep teasing is probably coming out next week. I'm bracing for impact, it's gonna be total shit.

http://archive.md/uSU9U


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes, you are not alone. For me, a webcomic was one of the first to go a few years back. Some more in the same and other media followed.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Aug 23, 2017)

D. Sweatshirt said:


> Homestuck is dying a deservedly quiet, painful death. Thank God they stopped making a lot of content for it, or else it'd be even worse.
> 
> Other than that, most of my favorite franchises are either already dead or are having good content emerge for it, like Lupin the Third.



The feels when you get a homestuck tattoo years and years ago because it got you through some hard stuff, but now you want to rip your skin off everytime someone comments on it and now it represents one of the worst fandoms ever.


----------



## Miss Hortensia (Aug 23, 2017)

Baldur's Gate: Siege of Dragonspear. Tbh, I didn't had the greatest expectations after hearing who's working for them as a writer, but I still wanted to play it since it's BG. Well, what can I say? They shoehorned a transexual character into a game which already had an hilarious episode about gender issues (Edwina, anyone?). The SJW stuff was really blatant and disallowed you to roleplay a jerkass bhaalspawn. If I remember correctly, you couldn't mock said transsexual character and even some of your companions who would normaly never miss a opportunity to annoy the shit out of somebody were implausible silent (Edwin, again?).

Not transsexualism or female empowerment have broken the deal (Jaheira and a female CHARNAME were already strong female protagonists), it was the rather bad writing.


----------



## RG 448 (Aug 23, 2017)

Nothing I like has gotten so sjw that I dropped it completely.  I lost interest in Star Wars because the last good movie they made was Empire Strikes Back but that was a good thirty years before the sjw generation was born so that had nothing to do with it.  Fandoms of shit I like are a completely different story but they're also easier to ignore/fuck with.


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 23, 2017)

Fucking Wolfenstein, man. With the recent developments in the geopolitical climate, people are starting to become full-on ANTIFA with some of the freaking comments in the videos for Wolfenstein 2 the new Colossus(and The New Order to a lesser extent). You can look at the comments in just about any video for the game and you'll see many people sperging about what happened recently and even the game makes a slight reference to it.

I bet any of those schmucks haven't even played Wolf 3D, Spear of Destiny, or Return to Castle Wolfenstein to be familiar with the series and only gave a shit about it when 2017 came around. I love the franchise to death, but I hate how recent times are potentially going to turn it into a platform for an agenda instead of being a fun FPS series.


----------



## ___- (Aug 23, 2017)

Metal Gear


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Aug 23, 2017)

Dr who, Although I stopped watching around the time Peter Capaldi came in, watching the last episode of his run, made me not want to watch any more of the show.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm fucking done with Snl and it's type of shit.
 It wasn't even that long ago I took classes at Io and Second City dreaming of catching a break.


----------



## Un Platano (Aug 23, 2017)

Bob Page said:


> Fucking Wolfenstein, man. With the recent developments in the geopolitical climate, people are starting to become full-on ANTIFA with some of the freaking comments in the videos for Wolfenstein 2 the new Colossus(and The New Order to a lesser extent). You can look at the comments in just about any video for the game and you'll see many people sperging about what happened recently and even the game makes a slight reference to it.
> 
> I bet any of those schmucks haven't even played Wolf 3D, Spear of Destiny, or Return to Castle Wolfenstein to be familiar with the series and only have a shit about it when 2017 came around. I love the franchise to death, but I hate how recent times are potentially going to turn it into a platform for an agenda instead of being a fun FPS series.


I gave up on Wolfenstein after I bought The New Order and it outright refused to run on my computer because fuck me and there's nothing I can do about it. Apparently it's a problem with a huge number of people and MachineGames has done nothing to fix it. I'm never buying anything from them again.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Aug 23, 2017)

1. Cut all disgusting western media out of your life cold turkey
2. Replace it with Nihon Falcom RPGs, animu, and manga 
3. ????
4. PROFIT


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 25, 2017)

Totally with you on the Doctor Who thing.  I didn't mind Peter Capaldi, the 'crochety old' doctor has always been a staple of the series in the early days and he did a nice throwback to that style.  Ever since the show rebooted, it's been 'progressive' to just below the point of annoyance with pushed interracial couples, every 3rd character being openly homosexual (Only the Omnisexual Capt. Jack Harkness pulled it off well, especially in the Torchwood spinoff) and anvilicious stories from time to time.  However, making the next Doctor a woman is just too fucking much.  

The Doctor is a man.  Always was, always should be. This is foolish. Seriously, I am going to make a petition to have Wonder Woman be a dude in the next movie and see what kind of SJW screeching outrage I get, the irony going completely over their pointy little heads.

In a somewhat related vein, I'm off The Dark Tower's movie franchise and was before it even came out in the theatre to the well deserved shit rating of 16% approval.   Roland Deschain is white.  Pure and simple. His whiteness is even a major plot factor in the second book where one of the characters (a black woman in a wheelchair with split personalities) repeatedly calls Roland a 'White honky devil rapist'.  

Idris Alba is a good actor, but he is fucking well NOT Roland!

Alright, thanks for getting me powerlevelling. Fuckin hell, I need to go to bed.


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Aug 25, 2017)

The Un-Clit said:


> Totally with you on the Doctor Who thing.  I didn't mind Peter Capaldi, the 'crochety old' doctor has always been a staple of the series in the early days and he did a nice throwback to that style.  Ever since the show rebooted, it's been 'progressive' to just below the point of annoyance with pushed interracial couples, every 3rd character being openly homosexual (Only the Omnisexual Capt. Jack Harkness pulled it off well, especially in the Torchwood spinoff) and anvilicious stories from time to time.  However, making the next Doctor a woman is just too fucking much.
> 
> The Doctor is a man.  Always was, always should be. This is foolish. Seriously, I am going to make a petition to have Wonder Woman be a dude in the next movie and see what kind of SJW screeching outrage I get, the irony going completely over their pointy little heads.
> 
> ...



As a fellow fan of the Dark Tower series, I was initially open to the idea of making Roland black. A shame they botched it, and strange considering his initial interpretation resembled Stephen King himself. Russell Crowe would've been a better choice.


----------



## Muttnik (Aug 25, 2017)

There was a brief, foolish period where I thought Steven Universe looked like a cute and fun little tv show. That was swiftly dealt the killing blow the moment I got a good whiff of the fandom.

That said, most of the franchises I'm into ended a while ago and have thankfully been preserved thanks to the wonders of time, aging like fine wine without a bunch of teenaged tumblr-tards bursting in to tell me how "problematic" everything is.


----------



## omori (Aug 25, 2017)

Look at my username and you tell me.

It wasn't sullied by sjw stuff too much, thankfully. It's own author did the deed himself.


----------



## Lensherr (Aug 25, 2017)

While I still really appreciate the books, I'm starting to lose patience with the A Song of Ice and Fire/Game of Thrones franchise because the show is watered-down to the extreme in relation to the source material and at this point is likely the only ending we're gonna get. I've basically resigned myself to the fact that The Winds of Winter and A Dream of Spring will never release due to George R. R. Martin's procrastination so that in the off chance that they do, I'm pleasantly surprised.

Additionally, I've flirted with leaving Marvel behind due to the SJW ass cancer that's infecting the comics, me enjoying the movies on a less consistent basis (largely due to them constantly undermining their own setting with poorly-placed bathos), and the fact that the fanbase can be faggots at times.

That said, I have not officially left either, merely flirted with it.


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 25, 2017)

The Jem comic made me a sad panda. It's done by some SJW who I think is a troon. Or one of the other two who do art and writing is. The art isn't that bad. But it's got a sort of "tumblr artist is kinda good at drawing monster high style anime sometimes" vibe. If that makes sense. I don't hate it. But it sometimes looks awkward to me. I think that the original style was nicer. Unfortunately the new art is heavily slanted towards "muh body diversity".

In the 80s cartoon both the Misfits and Jem & The Holograms were heavily into physical fitness. There were lots of scenes of them working out. It was the 80s and there were a lot less fat people. Everyone was on a diet. I think people were way more healthy when they actually cared about their appearance.

Several Jem characters are fat or chunky in the comic.



Spoiler: Check out Roxy's cankles and a lil' bit o' muffin top











 Roxy is legit learning disabled. There's a whole episode about how she can't read. I'm wondering if they use her disability in the comic as a "muh ableism". It's amusing that she hates tumblr. Roxy would be the first person to walk up to a tumblrina and punch them in the face for telling her how to think.



Spoiler: Oh look, a pear shaped Asian girl. Eff your racist beauty standards!










And she got them thicc thighs. I'm not sure if I remember her being into technical stuff. I remember Minx liking that stuff and actually managing to get close to Techrat because of it. But hey, she's Asian. She was born knowing how to hack a mainframe and programs in her sleep. Nothing stereotypical about that. In the original there's a story arc about people thinking she is cold because she doesn't emote much and is pretty quiet. I'm surprised that they didn't take this as an opportunity to turn Aja autistic. Although I think Techrat legit is.




Spoiler: This has to be the worst though. Look what they did to my favorite character!



https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/52/a3/84/52a384159cca5bbed61c569bf2f7aed5--stormer-jem-and-the-holograms.jpg


They turned her into a hambeast! 

There's even a scene of her slurping down pizza like a slob. I think there's an episode of the 80s cartoon where she wants a donut but doesn't want to get fat. Or is told if she keeps eating them she'll get fat. Something like that. Maybe her new design is revenge for that scene.

She was turned into Kimber's girlfriend. However, there's actually a reason why they did this.  It wasn't just a random thing. It's a fanon thing. There's an episode of the 80s cartoon where both Kimber and Stormer have fights with their respective bands because they feel like they aren't being appreciated. They both quit and go to a nightclub to let off some steam. They get to talking, become friends and decide to become a duo. So Kimber is hanging out with Stormer every night and coming home really late dressed like a Misfit. And Jerrica becomes concerned she's going to join them or end up in trouble. Some fans took this to mean that Kimber and Stormer were in love. I'll admit you can sort of view it that way. But Kimber would have to be at least bisexual since she goes through a bunch of male love interests. There's a two parter where she falls in love with some stunt double on a movie set. I can't remember if Stormer ever had a love interest or showed any interest in a male character. But all that aside, this was done for one reason and one reason only. To satisfy fanwank.

I actually don't have a problem with it. It's just that they shouldn't have made Stormer the fattest fatass between the two bands. She looks repulsive. Those clothes must feel like a boa constrictor constantly squeezing the life out of her. If you're not gonna lose weight at least wear something that fits. She must be the fat lesbian representation character.



Spoiler: Someone call INS!











This one's interesting because while Jetta has been made black it's actually technically canon. Originally Jetta was designed as a black girl. But pressure from the networks over a Misfit being black and how people might see her bullying antics as racist. The show was already very diverse for its time. And they did it without screaming about how diverse they were every five minutes.

Essentially Jetta is a poor white trash from the UK who lies about being rich. Except now she's been reverted back to her original form. Poor black trash from the UK who lies about being rich.

Also...
http://jemcomic.wikia.com/wiki/Techrat


> In her original concept, Christy Marx designed Techrat with Boy George in mind, who is the androgynous lead singer of the band Culture Club. Inspired by the New Romantic movement, Marx wanted Techrat to be completely androgynous, and for the viewer to be unable to determine if he was male or female.[2] Marx's design was rejected by Hasbro, because they weren't willing to deal with a concept so controversial.[3] IDW Techrat's physical appearance is strongly influenced by Marx's original concept, with a much more androgynous appearance featuring considerably longer hair, painted nails, and a mix of traditionally masculine and feminine wardrobe pieces. Although Techrat's gender identity has not been explicitly stated in canon, he appears to still to use *he/him* pronouns



How much you wanna bet he's gonna turn out to be a troon? I'm surprised that they dialed down his autism level. He spent most of the cartoon tinkering around with gadgets in a dark room and screeching whenever someone touched him.


----------



## Pete Burns (Aug 25, 2017)

I dropped out of Sonic for obvious reasons.  As the games went on, they released more and more shitty characters trying to be edgy and brought Shadow back for no fucking reason and made him an even bigger emo fag.  Plus you have the fandom drawing all that vore and porn, and of course the"x the hedgehog" oc's that litter the internet.  (In fact that's how I found CWC)

However I bought Mania and instantly fell in love with the game, it's in my top 3 Sonics.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 25, 2017)

>KOTOR 
OH BIOWARE NO
>Star Wars in General 
Not as bad as you've been led to believe. Rogue One is actually alright if you just turn off your brain an- I CLAPPED.
>Gundam 
lolno


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 25, 2017)

Fire Emblem, AKA proof thats weebs ruin everything they touch.


----------



## IV 445 (Aug 25, 2017)

Not a franchise but as a business, Bethesda has disappointed me. Elder Scrolls Online was originally supposed to be Fallout Online, but was swapped midway through development, and the leftover pieces were used to make Fallout 4, and they recycled most of the content from previous games to make ESO, and both of these products were very underwhelming.

But what disappoints me the most is their new Gaben-style business model with ESO, fleecing and wringing the customer for every cent. I mean, that part I understand, given that the economy has been in a valley for almost 10 years now. But it's when they place the blame on their design team in England, Zenimax, that irks me the most. If Beth has a problem in Virginia, they say "please take it up with Zen" in England. Like no bitch. Business is about leadership.

Todd Howurd[sic] may become the new Gaben before long if they don't make another Elder Scrolls main game.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Aug 25, 2017)

I was really super into the Marvel Cinematic Universe for a while.  I fell in love with _Iron Man _1 and 2 because they promised me science, actually plausible science fiction that, sure, it's probably not actually a thing but they made an effort.  The Hulk...well, the Hulk is the Hulk and conservation of matter and energy is not a thing for him but what are you gonna do?  They made it okay to ignore the problems because at least they gave a damn.

_Thor_ knew very well that the "A plot" was bog-standard, so they gave us a compelling B plot for Loki and it was excellent.  They tried to explain Asgardian stuff with science, too.  _Captain America_ sent me over the moon because someone finally understood how to Lawful Good.  And _The Avengers _was the tops.

And then..._Iron Man 3_.  They just gave up.  All the science was gone, and it was just a mess.  _Thor: The Dark World_ was sort of conceptually interesting but mostly felt obligatory.  _Winter Soldier_ brought me back again because by God, I love Cap, and I dug _Guardians of the Galaxy_.

But then they pulled a Frankenstein during _Age of Ultron_ and I said no more, screw this.  You started with science and now _this crap._  Don't bother with _Ant-Man_ because I know you're going to FUBAR the physics.  Oh, _Doctor Strange_?  You can kiss my ass; I came for the science, not cheap magic that you use because you don't know how to science.

I have only seen _Guardians 2_ since then, because I love Chris Pratt and Kurt Russell (and boy, was it worth it).  But MCU is dead to me now.

Freaking science haters.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Aug 25, 2017)

Osomatsu-san. Mainly because of BLmatsu and stuff like Periodmatsu...


----------



## The_Truth (Aug 25, 2017)

Bob Page said:


> Fucking Wolfenstein, man. With the recent developments in the geopolitical climate, people are starting to become full-on ANTIFA with some of the freaking comments in the videos for Wolfenstein 2 the new Colossus(and The New Order to a lesser extent). You can look at the comments in just about any video for the game and you'll see many people sperging about what happened recently and even the game makes a slight reference to it.
> 
> I bet any of those schmucks haven't even played Wolf 3D, Spear of Destiny, or Return to Castle Wolfenstein to be familiar with the series and only have a shit about it when 2017 came around. I love the franchise to death, but I hate how recent times are potentially going to turn it into a platform for an agenda instead of being a fun FPS series.


I agree 100%, the latest title has no appeal to me.

And I loved the 2003 _Return to Castle Wolfenstein_  as well as Enemy Territory.

I wish they'd get back to their roots.


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 25, 2017)

The_Truth said:


> I agree 100%, the latest title has no appeal to me.
> 
> And I loved the 2003 _Return to Castle Wolfenstein_  as well as Enemy Territory.
> 
> I wish they'd get back to their roots.


I'm still getting The New Colossus though. I love the series and I still do. I'm getting it for the gameplay and I hope they'll let me dual wield the hatchets like the knives.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Aug 26, 2017)

The Simpson's. I haven't been able to enjoy the last 10 years.


----------



## Loxiozzz (Aug 29, 2017)

Marvel comics. I used to read them 24/7 and quit right around the time Thor became a woman, which sucks because I liked her design and thought she'd make a good character. Now the only purpose they serve is being roasted by nerds on youtube on what not to do if you want to make good books with a loyal fan following. Fuck it. If they want to keep reintroducing comics that didn't sell with mediocre art and bad writers who dox reviewers let them. If they don't care about their fans, I'll stick to DC/Dark Horse/Shonen until they get their shit together.


----------



## Hui (Aug 29, 2017)

JoJo is forever good.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Aug 29, 2017)

My default response to culture is to say that I love a thing while distancing myself from everyone else who likes it. I've kinda hit a point where I don't do the "fan" thing for anything, I just enjoy it as quietly as possible.
Fallout, SCP Foundation, old creepypasta, /x/, superhero comics, Spawn, 80's horror movies, punk rock, all of these things have been overtaken by cancer from both sides. You have alt right faggots who want to talk about how Fallout is a longing for a return to "real american values". You have SJW's claiming punk rock was secretly started by black gay transwomen. /x/ is now the bastion of gay tumblr witches and bronies who think magic is real and slenderman lives in their neighborhood. The actual moderators of the SCP Foundation have gone from a bunch of bored writefags making up spooky stories to literal SJW's who ban people deemed ideologically impure, to the point they earned their own ED writeup.

Basically, I want to enjoy culture without having to engage with the mouth breathing, basement dwelling, sexually frustrated troglodytes who populate it.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 29, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Basically, I want to enjoy culture without having to engage with the mouth breathing, basement dwelling, sexually frustrated troglodytes who populate it.



To me, REEEEEE REEEEE someone who created something you like is an SJW is on the same level as REEEE REEE someone who created something you like was a racist.  Or a child molester.  Or even an outright Nazi. 

One of my favorite writers is Louis-Ferdinand Celine, who was possibly all those things.  Who cares?  His prose was awesome.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 29, 2017)

HALO has to be the most painful example, I can only ever thank the productive members of the community who aren't whiny little defeatist bitches or corporatist white-knights for keeping Halo: Combat Evolved relevant. Also, fuckin' Frank O'Connor is a goddamn asshole and always was judging from his NeoGAF banter, that arrogant prick literally keeps himself bald because he thinks it makes him a stand-out guy. No. Most of Halo was an extension of the storytelling elements from _Marathon_ and that game was a lot more deep in its lore than Halo was in its first three games, but at least they were recognizable as Halo games. What the fuck is Halo 5 even? It's a glorified MOBA that forces in Mass-Effect levels of mind-fuckery storytelling, _Hitman: Absolution_ isn't as stiff and linear as Halo 5's campaign. Brian Reed kills off the Didact for good which was the strongest character this new saga had.

Speaking of expanded universe, why kick a dog when it's down and get Karen Traviss and her autistic hate boner for fictional factions in a fictional universe to write a book? Karen hates Catherine Halsey (Mother Theresa of the Spartan II Program), whose work saved humanity from certain extinction or worse; conversion. Traviss could have left Halsey morally gray, but no cut her arm off in Halo 4 (Spartan Ops) and make her a fucking villain after turning Cortana into some fap-fantasy smurfette.

Thick blue women controlling invincible anime birds, that's what HALO has become.

To cut it short, it could have ended at Halo 3 if that "legendary ending" didn't happen.

Oh and no, Bungie would have forced Halo and Destiny to share the same universe, if they still owned the IP. Don't let a dying animal suffer.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Aug 29, 2017)

I have to google 'Stephen King' + 'Donald Trump' now. :p


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 29, 2017)

The Un-Clit said:


> I have to google 'Stephen King' + 'Donald Trump' now. :p



Yeah don't, you'll want to undo that part of history where The Shining was an award winning classic.......


----------



## facepalm (Aug 29, 2017)

Star Trek used to be science fiction. It used to be smart.  Now its a lame action series. The writers had no balls with Voyager and produced shit, and its done nothing but get worse from there. Fucking salamanders? 


This new series looks like shit. It will fail miserably and kill the franchise for years.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm a 90's kid so I lost interest in Sonic right before it turned into 'tism central. The last game I played with genuine hype was S3&N. Never got into the 'Adventure' series or any other 3D modern Sonic except for Generations but lasted less than a week on my hard drive once I finished it.

The one that really got me was Evangelion. It used to be my favorite anime series and movies, I could spend an entire weekend talking about it with friends and on forums, formulating theories, speculating about character relationships and just sperging out about every detail. Then, the 'tarded videogames, the spinoff mangas and the new movies completely destroyed the franchise. Gainax sold absolutely everything with a Rei or Asuka face on it and "fans" started popping up left and right. Then the meme era arrived and I completely lost interest to the point I cringe every time I see someone with a backpack or pin sporting anything Eva related.

I'm a nostalgic and bitter old man now so don't mind my ramblings.


----------



## Vex Overmind (Aug 30, 2017)

I try my best to tune politics out.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 31, 2017)

Fallout and 89%% of all franchises ever. (Super real statistic.)


----------



## CWCchange (Aug 31, 2017)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Fire Emblem, AKA proof thats weebs ruin everything they touch.


It's a JRPG and competed with the _Tales_ series. What do you expect?


----------



## Lunete (Aug 31, 2017)

I like to pretend that the feminist Ghostbusters movie never happened.


----------



## John Titor (Aug 31, 2017)

As a fan of Zero Escape, I'm annoyed with the fans. One look at the wikia and the AlexShepherd thread will show you why.


----------



## Vex Overmind (Aug 31, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> Fallout and 89%% of all franchises ever. (Super real statistic.)


When did Fallout become cancer?


----------



## Shokew (Aug 31, 2017)

(Without saying examples, because I ain't in the mood to sperg that hard about it...) Of course they have - such crap is why I aim NOT to be a big fan of... anything, honestly. I don't need, nor want, to be associated with such "people". At all.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Aug 31, 2017)

Vex Overmind said:


> When did Fallout become cancer?


If I have to tell you, then you obviously don't agree.


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Aug 31, 2017)

Metal Gear because of Survive (incredible how a godly engine can make even an obvious piece of shit cashgrab of a game look shiny and fun). But I have to say that I respect the fact that they dropped the "Solid" from the name, because that's Kojima exclusive. Only that, though.

Aside from that, not really. Maybe I was just lucky, but it's probably because I don't follow any major western franchise. Only japanese and indie (is CD Projekt still indie?) stuff.


----------



## QB 290 (Sep 22, 2017)

The walking dead.
Probably sounds stupid coming from someone who has a wd inspired profile but when shit like this:


Spoiler: The shit















Is considered good enough to put on paper then it's clear that Robert Kirkman doesn't give a single shit about his Audience and, yet again, another long running series is ruined by social justice and progressive bullshit.
Its not just the walking dead either, Saga has become another pile of sjw shit and the less said about marvel the better.


----------



## Pointandlaugh (Sep 22, 2017)

The Yakuza series. I'm happy it's receiving the support and positive reactions from PS4 gamers. But the series as a whole, it's been milked to death. Kiwami 2 ain't appealing to me, seems like a step back from 6. Yakuza 6 was a let down. Kiwami was a reskin of 0 with the original Yakuza story. Can't say much about Online.


----------



## Bugaboo (Sep 23, 2017)

I feel bad for people who liked undertale or steven universe or any of those "tumblr-y" properties because both of thise fandoms are basically just wading through literal shit now


----------



## H4nzn0 (Sep 24, 2017)

Lemme list a few...
- GTA, R* will ban you for no reason and you can't appeal to it and the fucking Shark Shit Cards.
- Sonic, well, look around on this website, you'll see why.
- Almost every video game ever after 2014, either, A) Micro-Tran$actions or B) SJW shit
- and finally, Every Hollywood Movie that came out either in 2016 or 2017, thanks SJWs, you fucking cucks.
And the entertainment industry wonders why people pirate more and more of their content.


----------



## Chris did nothing wrong (Sep 24, 2017)

Bugaboo said:


> I feel bad for people who liked undertale or steven universe or any of those "tumblr-y" properties because both of thise fandoms are basically just wading through literal shit now



Interestingly enough, back when Steven Universe started and had a pretty small following the bigger concern was that it would be the next My Little Pony and that the fandom would be plagued by the libertarian wizard types.

Bet those people wish they were right.


----------



## KickyerArsene (Sep 24, 2017)

No.

I have too many favorites to try to remember, but I tend to like franchises that employ writing and styling akin to my style. What turns something cancerous is one simple thing: It refuses to ever fucking end.

None of my favorites do this. So, no.


----------



## Bugaboo (Sep 25, 2017)

Chris did nothing wrong said:


> Interestingly enough, back when Steven Universe started and had a pretty small following the bigger concern was that it would be the next My Little Pony and that the fandom would be plagued by the libertarian wizard types.
> 
> Bet those people wish they were right.


It's really weird they'd think that because isn't that show's whole concept about making the most diverse cast of space rock ladies to appeal to every known nation and creed and even some that don't exist?
They may as well have called it "Tumblr: The Show"


----------



## MW 002 (Sep 27, 2017)

I'd have to say My Little Pony; they were my favourite toys when I was growing up in the 90s. There was a time when I was looking forward to introducing my daughter to it... but now I will never erase the stigma which has come with the Brony fandom. 

Sonic was another gem that was ruined for me by 2003 when I first discovered the internet. 

There's also the Jojo's Bizarre Adventure series, which has been ruined for me by total autistics who couldn't stop unironically quoting the show in real life.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Sep 30, 2017)

I generally watch/play whatever the fuck I like and ignore fandoms like Trump ignores facts.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Oct 6, 2017)

Every last one of my favorite franchises has become cancer*. And I don't even have the excuse of being a hipster to validate me!

Star Wars - Sorry, I only like the first three. Full of unpopular opinions today.

Pokemon - Ever since Black and White, the entire game has become tutorialized. I can't fucking stand the handholding, and that's a cancer that spread to this franchise from the Wii-era of Nintendo's corporate philosophy. It even got Mario too, what with the Win Button in NSMB.

Every franchise I like that was bought up by EA. RIP in Ripperoni, Westwood Studios.

Star Trek - I cringed at JJTrek at first, before warming up to it by the time Beyond released, but never really lost faith in the franchise until Discovery. What a fucking mess. All I wanted was nice character chemistry, some social commentary, and space shit, and what I got instead was two hours fifteen worth of Halo cutscenes. Just end my fucking life. Roddenberry's doing triple salchows in his grave.

Sonic the Hedghog - Literally don't have anything to say that you can't already guess. Mania is great, though. That aside, while I do have a very special place in my heart for bad Sonic games, this new one, Forces, looks so skullfuckingly boring, that I may end up skipping it altogether. I can tolerate Terrible, but I can't tolerate functional mediocrity. Better to be bad than boring.

Jeep - What a pitiful fucking thing the modern Jeep is. Not even the Wrangler has a solid axle anymore. The Renegade is a Fiat 500L. The Cherokee has an identical 90 degree profile to that of a tennis shoe, and is essentially Kia Sportage. The Grand Cherokee is boring. The SUVs either have that disgusting fucking dialshifter, or the joystick style one that has no sense of feedback, and is responsible for Anton Yelchin's death. I cannot fucking believe they're still making the Compass. The last Jeep was the Commander, and even that only barely counts. Fuck Italy.

Doctor Who - This is just another one of those things that will die with Western Civilization as a result of its subversion by leftists and jews. Painfully slowly, but surely. I would have been fine with a female Doctor about 10-15 years ago, but I know why you're choosing now to do it, BBC, and I saw that fucker coming a mile away. It was either this or a black man.



*Except Dragon Ball!


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 6, 2017)

I was going to say why _Star Trek_ is losing it too, but @ArnoldPalmer already got to it.

There's a whole future and universe out there, yet the new makers of the series are like a driver doing donuts all over the TOS era and the established continuity.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Oct 6, 2017)

To be honest, I'm glad they didn't go post-TNG this time, because the current handlers are absolutely incompetent.


----------



## Dangerhair (Oct 9, 2017)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> Every last one of my favorite franchises has become cancer*. And I don't even have the excuse of being a hipster to validate me!
> 
> Jeep - What a pitiful fucking thing the modern Jeep is. Not even the Wrangler has a solid axle anymore. The Renegade is a Fiat 500L. The Cherokee has an identical 90 degree profile to that of a tennis shoe, and is essentially Kia Sportage. The Grand Cherokee is boring. The SUVs either have that disgusting fucking dialshifter, or the joystick style one that has no sense of feedback, and is responsible for Anton Yelchin's death. I cannot fucking believe they're still making the Compass. The last Jeep was the Commander, and even that only barely counts. Fuck Italy.



The Serg is determined to ruin Dodge too. He killed the Viper. The Dart could have been decent but never stood a chance. The Charger and Challenger are overweight, bloated and ancient and no amount of SRT, Hellcat or Demon variants can change that.  Sure, they're fast in a straight line but useless at anything other than posting 1/4 mile times and turning gasoline into noise and shredded tires. Is there any reason for an SRT Durango? 

Chrysler is even worse, the Ram 1500 hasn't been updated since forever ago, and the Abarth Fiat 500 sounds like a lawnmower with a coffee can soldered to the exhaust.


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Oct 9, 2017)

Alpha Loves You said:


> The walking dead.
> Probably sounds stupid coming from someone who has a wd inspired profile but when shit like this:
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you on Saga, man. What used to be a pretty great sci-fi epic is now nothing more than an echo chamber full of strawmen for Vaughan to congratulate himself on how smart and progressive he is. Coming back to the series after a few years of not reading it only to see biased, shallow shit like the abortion amusement park was quite the downer.

I'm usually good at separating a medium I enjoy from its cancerous fans, but the autistic blob of hipster smugness and tumblr degeneracy that is the Rick and Morty fandom (together with the lackluster season finale) has really killed my enthusiasm for a possible season 4. More often than not I'm not an early adopter when it comes to TV shows, so by the time I do decide to check something out it's always a given that the fandom is pure shit and it's best to either ignore it or just point and laugh. With R&M, however, I was hooked ever since season one, and I guess watching the reputation of a show you like go to shit as it happens and seeing what kind of Darwinian dead ends you share a hobby with did put a bad taste in my mouth. Oh well!


----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 16, 2017)

Self Explanitory Vid:




Also Star Wars, Rick and Morty, and Cr1tikal have a shit fanbase now.


----------



## The Carolignian (Oct 16, 2017)

- The Legend of Zelda (thanks Nintendo.....)

- Star Wars (thanks George.....)

- Star Trek (thanks Paramount and CBS.....)

- Sonic (thanks Sega...)

- Marvel Cinematic Universe (thanks Disney...)

- Pokemon (this is becoming a habit, Nintendo...)

- The Dark Tower (yeah fuck you too, Steve...)

- Harry Potter (if only you'd *stayed* "a broke mother living on welfare", J.K.....)

- Lord of the Rings film franchise (*reeeeeeeeeee! in Yiddish*)

- The Matrix franchise (let's just not talk about this one)

- His Dark Materials film franchise (*reeeeeeeeee! in Church Latin*)

- Narnia film franchise (uh.....perhaps this one is for the best, considering that last book....)

- Age of Empires (why must you devour all that is goodness and light in this world, Microsoft?)

Let's see here.....Yep! That about covers it for my personal franchise graveyard. I might've missed a few headstones in the back, second row, but why go on at this point? I'm sure you all get the picture.


----------



## GV 998 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm fortunate, that my favorite franchise, Gundam, is Japanese. The Japanese don't give two shits about this social justice nonsense


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 16, 2017)

I lost my interest in the Simpsons when the creators decided to stop being funny on their own and decided to shoehorn political references in every episodes. Lisa progressively went from being her own character to being the mouthpiece of whatever REEEEing faggot happened to be writing the episode, and the show gradually eschewed the whole zany humor that had made it so successful in favor of a much more politically correct narrative.

Also Jesus, the number of cameos in this show. It's like the writers have acknowledged that they can't come up with anything funny on their own and their only way to keep their ratings intact is to bring in whoever happens to be famous this week.


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 16, 2017)

Mass Effect. Man, that died an ugly death.

Suzuki motorcycles - they've not done anything new and interesting for at least a decade, and it makes me sad. I love(d) their engines and gearboxes.

I'm sure I'll think of more, given some time.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 16, 2017)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> I lost my interest in the Simpson [...]


One of the worst episodes -- for the continuity -- was that one where Homer and Marge go to college in the 90s when earlier episodes had the "present" set in the 90s. I've said it before, but the very latest episode should've been "Behind the Laughter." You could tell the show was pretty much ready to die then.


----------



## Dane (Oct 16, 2017)

Star Wars has always been easy to get into, but it really bums me out how they culled the expanded universe (the part of star wars where you could actually nerd out) so that any brain dead chad could call themselves a hardcore star wars nerd who knows everything about the series.

I feel like companies trying to idealize "being a nerd" to sell to normies (who eat that shit up) is actually killing nerd culture, and lord knows you can't complain about it without being called a gatekeeper or a loser.

I know I'm rambling here but god bless sites like KF or chan websites, they're so impenetrable to normal people/tumblrites that in a weird way they've become some of the last major bastions of nerd shit on the web.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Oct 16, 2017)

DangerousGas said:


> Suzuki motorcycles - they've not done anything new and interesting for at least a decade, and it makes me sad. I love(d) their engines and gearboxes.



Much like with cars, the golden age of Japanese motorcycle tech was the 80's and 90's.


----------



## Power Armor (Oct 17, 2017)

my entire feed is japanese/chinese/korean accounts. do these countries bitch about politics? maybe. am i going to understand a single goddamn word of it? nope.

ignorance is bliss, fuck americans and their bitchwhine about politics/diversity/racism/whatever they're offended about today


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 17, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Much like with cars, the golden age of Japanese motorcycle tech was the 80's and 90's.


Which is precisely why I have two bikes from the eighties.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Oct 17, 2017)

Not a franchise but a genre. So much science fiction and fantasy literature is garbage these days, well, I just can't even. Seems anything written by anyone under thirty is more likely than not going to be a tedious sermon, and if the author is female replace "more likely than not going" with "guaranteed."  Do kids even have a sense of humor or irony these days?

These days I only buy old shit by old white men. The fact that a lot of 'em are (or were) Jewish and politically left of center still doesn't negate the fact that I'm no doubt literally Hitler. If something looks interesting outside that demographic I'll either pirate it or get it from the library, been burnt too many times. 

What's fucked up #1 is that an out and out Trotskyist like China Mieville has enough sense to keep his politics out of this books, at least overtly, but some obese MFA blue hair will drop some screechy narrative about  feminism as the future (regurgitating LeGuin, except nowhere near as well), win awards, get glowing reviews...gah.

What's fucked up #2 is that I'm way more inclined to be sympathetic to the efforts of a knucklehead like Vox Day to get his publishing company off the ground than I ever thought I'd be.


----------



## omori (Oct 17, 2017)

Ah right Harry Potter... way back when the shit was easy to avoid. But then Rowling started to encourage and actively produce shit herself.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 18, 2017)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> What's fucked up #1 is that an out and out Trotskyist like China Mieville has enough sense to keep his politics out of this books, at least overtly, but some obese MFA blue hair will drop some screechy narrative about  feminism as the future (regurgitating LeGuin, except nowhere near as well), win awards, get glowing reviews...gah.


Mieville does bring his politics into his books but, crucially, he doesn't preach it. _Iron Council_ talked about left-wing politics a lot, it's clearly written by a guy who knows his stuff, but at no point is the reader told "this is how things should be." In fact, the left-wing characters are pretty much always shown to be naive, selfish, ineffective or lying about their true motives - hardly an advertisement for the left. I consider Mieville a shining example of how you can work politics into fantasy without turning it into a lecture.

I'm another one who's sick of Star Wars. Weirdly, what finally turned me off wasn't the prequel trilogy. I mean, the prequel trilogy is a load of crap, but at least it did something new with the universe. The Disney-era films just feel like transparent by-the-numbers fan-pleasing. I don't give a shit if a character is black or female or whatever, as long as they're a good character - the current ones are unmemorable, just shallow retreads of older, better characters. They're terrified of taking any kind of risk, so we're just going to get endless movies rehashing everything we've seen before.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 24, 2017)

Power Armor said:


> do these countries bitch about politics?


I think that in Japan it's unusual to talk politics -- especially identity politics.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Oct 25, 2017)

While I do enjoy Rick and Morty on a casual level (I swear, even though my profile icon might say otherwise, I’m not that big of a fan of Rick and Morty), the fan base has certainly landed itself as one the worst fandoms of 2017. From the Pseudo-Intellectuals “claiming” this show makes you smart and belittles people for not understanding it, to bitching to poor McDonalds’ employees for not having their shit-colored meme-sauce. This is by far the DUMBEST fandom I’ve ever come across, it’s not your standard “cancerous” fandom were they bastardized your favorite characters and bitch about your opinion for not liking it, no, these are simply a bunch of idiots claiming this show is smart and proving themselves otherwise with the sauce fiasco. The only good thing that I could say about this is that it isn’t filled to the brim with SJW bullshit all over wherever you can find R&M fan images. It’s just stupid, that’s all that I can think of this fandom now, not cancerous, not SJW material, just pure stupidity from this fandom.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 2, 2017)

I stopped feeling anything about Star Wars because of how fucking awful the whole trendy nerd thing has made it the edgelord side of Disney. Like that kid from church who showed up decked out in punk clothes but wouldn't swear, just there to be the lamest fucking thing ever because he didn't have the balls to go one way or the other


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 2, 2017)

All of them, pretty much. 
Protip: the longer a series runs, the more likely it is to become awful.  Even anime.  (At least in the case of Naruto, it was ALREADY terminal cancer and just became _WORSE_.)

And the Doctor will always be a man.  Always.  SjwfempanderingMs.-Doctor is not canon. I don't care what they say.  It goes against decades of the series... :S

Star Wars...  The cute little kid went bad, Mace died (btw WHY did they name the black guy after pepper spray?!) and now Han and the actress who played Leia...  All the chars I like are dead.  -__-  I don't care about Rey MarySue.  Bring Mace and Han back!    //sperg


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 2, 2017)

CWCchange said:


> It's a JRPG and competed with the _Tales_ series. What do you expect?


Fire Emblem was a weeb magnet to begin with.

Gotta say that none of the series I like have really been ruined for me. Sure sometimes there are missteps or an entry doesn't seem all that great (RE7 comes to mind), or maybe the entry just blows ass (Ninja Theory's DMC) but I'm always willing to either give it another shot or play older games.

That and most of what I like is niche anyways so the fandoms were either never really big so hardcore sjw bullshit can't really take hold or it's stuff that sjws don't really want to get involved with.


----------



## WEEDle (Nov 4, 2017)

Final Fantasy


----------



## TheClorax (Dec 21, 2017)

First, this whole thread reeks of opinions I disagree with :autism:.
As for things I liked but went to shit, DC movies.
When Nolan made the Dark Knight Trilogy, people began to think that all superhero films had to be dark, edgy, and realistic or it was shit. Rather than just be fun, which is why the Burton Batman films are superior in my eyes. Nolan’s standard are also the reason DC films in general are mediocre at best, to fucking trash.


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 21, 2017)

I used to like Borderlands, which was some old co-op RPG/shooter and the first game of its kind to have really widespread success. The first game was alright but had obvious flaws, yet was still somewhat endearing. The second game was written by Anthony Burch who has his own thread here, funnily enough. The game itself had awful dialogue, a terrible story, and even the flavor text on menus was horrendous; all because of Burch who I think was the sole writer for the game. Some characters were alright though, if they weren't annoying or butchered (figuratively and literally) between the first game and the sequel.

Still, the gameplay was a redeeming quality, although the cracks began to show the more time you spent on the game. But when people said that his writing was trash, Burch mocked them on Twitter and put in a ton of self-referential dialogue in the Borderlands game after that, one of which derided the very people who disliked his writing. Obviously, his writing also didn't improve. I'm ragging on this a lot, but it's nearly impossible to overstate how outright awful Burch's writing is.

I mean, just listen this.






From what I hear, the third game falls short in the gameplay department as well, in which case it has zero redeeming qualities to me. I abandoned the franchise because the company who made it seemed intent on running the game (and themselves) into the ground. But my opinion of the games has also retroactively worsened now that I've played games that are essentially the same general idea of Borderlands but exceptionally better.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 21, 2017)

_01 said:


> I used to like Borderlands, which was some old co-op RPG/shooter and the first game of its kind to have really widespread success. The first game was alright but had obvious flaws, yet was still somewhat endearing. The second game was written by Anthony Burch who has his own thread here, funnily enough. The game itself had awful dialogue, a terrible story, and even the flavor text on menus was horrendous; all because of Burch who I think was the sole writer for the game. Some characters were alright though, if they weren't annoying or butchered (figuratively and literally) between the first game and the sequel.
> 
> Still, the gameplay was a redeeming quality, although the cracks began to show the more time you spent on the game. But when people said that his writing was trash, Burch mocked them on Twitter and put in a ton of self-referential dialogue in the Borderlands game after that, one of which derided the very people who disliked his writing. Obviously, his writing also didn't improve. I'm ragging on this a lot, but it's nearly impossible to overstate how outright awful Burch's writing is.
> 
> ...



Let's pretend _Tales from the Borderlands_ never happened and ridicule Ubisoft's depiction of the human race as if it were illustrated by a giddy fourteen year old Chakat furry.


----------



## Leapin_Lizards_98 (Dec 21, 2017)

So many franchises have become cancer to me that I've lost count on how many I've actively bailed on by now. I was reading Marvel comics back when Wolverine & the X-Men came out because I like a lot of the characters, but seeing how fandom treated them put me on edge. I finally bailed on that when SJW's came in full force, yelling and making demands.


Bugaboo said:


> I feel bad for people who liked undertale or steven universe or any of those "tumblr-y" properties because both of thise fandoms are basically just wading through literal shit now


Yeah, I'm definitely in that boat. I liked SU for a good bit but fell out of it when people started harassing fan artists about how they draw fictional lesbian rocks. It's a shame too, because the show isn't necessarily bad, it's just really easy for SJW's to twist it and complain about it not catering to their every specific whim and desire. At least now I can watch the salt mine fallout without any sort of attachment.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 21, 2017)

I've never let web dummies and their clownish views put me off enjoying a franchise.


----------



## UE 558 (Dec 22, 2018)

If a bunch of online spergs is all it takes for you to stop enjoying something, you're an extremely weak willed bitch.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Dec 22, 2018)

Nothing television wise for me; I tend to pick my content pretty carefully.

But I have had this problem more often with Youtube personalities than anything. A bit more unpredictable.

I've long since forgotten the who's, but I know I've unsubbed quite a few channels what I noticed began catering to the whiny masses (See: left) for numerous other reasons than social justice though.


----------



## Bob Page (Dec 22, 2018)

Used to have a blast playing Battlefield 1942, Vietnam, 2, and Bad Company. Now, we all know what happened.


----------



## UE 558 (Dec 22, 2018)

Franchises going bad by themselves is a different story (looking at you Star Ocean, Thief and Paper Mario).

But at the end of the day, I'm not just gonna delete Deus Ex off my hard drive just because Warren Spector's an asshole or throw out my copies of the non-shitty Sonic games (Generations, the Dreamcast games, and Genny games) just because the fanbase has sick fucks who like to fuck Knuckles body pillows, that's their problem


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 23, 2018)

I really miss the early days of the Harry Potter fandom. It was so much fun to just be a kid excited for the first movie, collecting the pre-movie merch (which was really cool and better than what the movie themed merch looked like) eating the nasty jellybeans, just enjoying the fun world J.K Rowling created. 
Now the fandom is just scary. And Rowling has been making things worse*and making me want to just let all my books go. The magic is gone, man. 

* While I am convinced that she made the gay Dumbledore thing up on the spot, I might just have been butthurt since 8 year old me shipped Dumbledore with the school nurse.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 16, 2019)

ForgedBlades said:


> 1. Cut all disgusting western media out of your life cold turkey
> 2. Replace it with Nihon Falcom RPGs, animu, and manga



https://www.resetera.com/threads/tr...cold-steel-3-to-pull-the-band-aide-off.93770/

Falcom is gonna get the sjw treatment soon.


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 16, 2019)

The entire comic book industry, but specifically marvel. I could handle a lot of bullshit, but femThor was so fucking obnoxious that it singlehandedly destroyed my love of the medium.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Jan 16, 2019)

Always Sunny was one of the most consistently quality shows for about ten years,  started slipping around the 11th season and is now embarrassingly unfunny


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jan 16, 2019)

TheClorax said:


> First, this whole thread reeks of opinions I disagree with :autism:.
> As for things I liked but went to shit, DC movies.
> When Nolan made the Dark Knight Trilogy, people began to think that all superhero films had to be dark, edgy, and realistic or it was shit. Rather than just be fun, which is why the Burton Batman films are superior in my eyes. Nolan’s standard are also the reason DC films in general are mediocre at best, to fucking trash.



I don't think that explanation is really adequate, because Nolan's Dark Knight trilogy was actually good.

Personally, I think the real reason the DC universe (and really all superhero films) have went downhill is that none of them have managed to keep up with the standards Nolan sets in terms of establishing and exploring themes in his movies. They have adopted the overall visual style and tone of the Dark Knight trilogy, but they have lost the depth.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 16, 2019)

Inflatable Julay said:


> Always Sunny was one of the most consistently quality shows for about ten years,  started slipping around the 11th season and is now embarrassingly unfunny


Give example.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Jan 16, 2019)

Let's see......

1.) The entire video game industry. Rampant monetization, politicization, and the continued infestation of SJW politics resulting in flat, predictable stories, ass-boring multiplayer, and no replay value. Games are cut up into slices, constantly bombarded by huge updates, with lootboxes and restrictions pushed into them a month or more after release. They are merely by-the-numbers bean counter made media, not the works of art we once had and seemed promised to take full advantage of modern consoles.  Gaming was the single biggest hobby I had growing up, yet I havent bought a single video game in over a year and have contemplated selling most of my game consoles to focus on the handful I had growing up. 

2.) Many movie franchises. Star wars, star trek, ghostbusters, Jurassic park, ece. I hate to sound like a hipster, but it seems most modern films entirely run off of the idea of "dazzle the audience and dont let them think about anything" resulting in movies with nauseating camera movements, quick cuts, disjointed stories, poorly written characters, and plotholes galore. I wont even get into the hive that is SJW bullshit regarding movies and their surrounding media empires. 

3.) X wing miniatures. Aside from the cancer that took over star wars ruining the X wing game, the community really began to break apart over the 2016 election. I guess I shouldnt have expected different from a group of people that largely lived with their parents and worked part time in their late 20s, but still. The community was torn in three, those who would only play with lefties, those who would only play with righties, and those of us that just wanted to play damn games. What was  agroup of 30+ people was whittled down to maybe 8, and right around that time disney's efforts ruined any willingness to play the game. 

4.) subaru. The company took away the WRX wagon, turned the outback into a crossover, fully embrace the unholy shit that is the CVT, and continue to use the flawed boxter engine and its oil hungry gaskets while cheaping out on interiors and lagging behind in technology and efficiency.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 16, 2019)

DNA_JACKED said:


> X wing miniatures.


Lol, neeerd


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 16, 2019)

WEEDle said:


> Final Fantasy


I miss when it was a cool fantasy series, now it’s just some generic anime shit. The only highlight from the last few games I can remember is the big dude who’s super socially retarded and fights with volleyballs.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 16, 2019)

Count groudon said:


> can remember is the big dude who’s super socially exceptional and fights with volleyballs.


Wako was a based Nasoos.


----------



## reddit superstar (Jan 16, 2019)

4chon (reddit) has always been cancer... soooo yes and no.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Jan 16, 2019)

I enjoy garbage. Can't become cancer if it was cancer from the start.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Jan 17, 2019)

Transformers was one of my favorite cartoons as a kid, and gave me some great material over the years, but the Michael Bay movies just beat me into submission. I couldn't even appreciate them in a "So bad, they're funny" way anymore. By the time Age of Extinction rolled around, I just wanted the franchise to die. 

And then there are a lot of things I am a fan of where it isn't so much the content but the other fans that I find cancerous. 

Rick and Morty is a prime example of this. I enjoy the show tremendously, but when I saw the video footage of all the McDonald's protests and heard about people driving out of state to go to a McDonalds just to get the damn McNugget sauce, I knew that I wasn't on the same wavelength as these people.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Jan 17, 2019)

I use to love my country until it went to shit, does that count?


----------



## Count groudon (Jan 17, 2019)

Pretty much any franchise I liked as a kid that featured anthro animals. All those old fond memories of firing up my ps1 and playing Spyro and Crash have been forever tainted by horny-ass furries who really want to get off to some purple or orange booty.


----------



## Victory Leo (Mar 21, 2019)

Transformers fiction has become insufferable, and the fans that push for some of the bullshit going on with the comics right now is the worst. and if its not the comics, its the awful Micheal Bay movies, which have literally gotten worse and worse with every title. at the very least Bumblebee was watchable, but its probably too late to save this dumpster fire for the general public at this point.

The one shining beacon this franchise still has for me is the toys - as a man child, companies are giving me an ample supply of tiny plastic robots to drool over, mostly from very old parts of the franchise, because nothing since 2008 has been more than "barely ok"


----------



## Morch Ponkey (Mar 21, 2019)

Victory Leo said:


> Transformers fiction has become insufferable, and the fans that push for some of the bullshit going on with the comics right now is the worst. and if its not the comics, its the awful Micheal Bay movies, which have literally gotten worse and worse with every title. at the very least Bumblebee was watchable, but its probably too late to save this dumpster fire for the general public at this point.
> 
> The one shining beacon this franchise still has for me is the toys - as a man child, companies are giving me an ample supply of tiny plastic robots to drool over, mostly from very old parts of the franchise, because nothing since 2008 has been more than "barely ok"



Honestly the recent toylines have been so hit or miss that I just buy them secondhand off ebay or at discounters after the line ends. I have gotten burned by way too many crappy transformers toys.

I picked up some siege stuff on discount and it was pretty meh. A lot of the recent stuff just didn't feel worth the price point it was being sold at.


----------



## Victory Leo (Mar 21, 2019)

JuanHannity said:


> Honestly the recent toylines have been so hit or miss that I just buy them secondhand off ebay or at discounters after the line ends. I have gotten burned by way too many crappy transformers toys.
> 
> I picked up some siege stuff on discount and it was pretty meh. A lot of the recent stuff just didn't feel worth the price point it was being sold at.


I usually don't buy mainline. I mostly just dabble in Third Party and old stuff.


----------



## Regu (Mar 21, 2019)

Star Wars was the reason i even learned English and prefer it as my default now a days. I loved the Prequels due to the politics showing a very much "fall of the Roman Republic" situation and it being the explation to how and why things legitimately suck in the OT.

Then disney took any interesting ideas, shot them in the head, ignored the previous six movies except for cash grabs based on nostalgia and filled it with your typical western bullcrap. With the death of Star Wars and most other western media that i took interest in i'm questioning more and more why i even bother with anything from you fuckers. It only ever leads to disappointment.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Mar 21, 2019)

In my case, it is not so much the franchises themselves, but instead it is the toxic fan bases that I would rather not associate myself with.  I just want to enjoy things in peace without people making bullshit theories out of it all.  Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Shibaru (Mar 21, 2019)

Used to like Need for Speed, then it became a Franchise Centered around Hyper Realistic Nighttime Rainy Racing.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 22, 2019)

Back To the Future is my favorite franchise and it hasn't been ruined by shitty reboots or remakes.



Spoiler



Yet.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 22, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Back To the Future is my favorite franchise and it hasn't been ruined by shitty reboots or remakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For as many shitty movies as Robert Zemeckis has made since BTTF 3, I'm glad he and Bob Gale have had the good taste to be careful with what they allow to be made from the property. Plus, it ends on one of the most charmingly optimistic yet open-ended messages I've ever seen in a movie. 

"Your future is whatever you make it! So make it a good one!"


----------



## MG 620 (Mar 22, 2019)

Everything New Zealand. I can no longer like them after the hit pieces and the outrageous demands.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 22, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> For as many shitty movies as Robert Zemeckis has made since BTTF 3, I'm glad he and Bob Gale have had the good taste to be careful with what they allow to be made from the property. Plus, it ends on one of the most charmingly optimistic yet open-ended messages I've ever seen in a movie.
> 
> "Your future is whatever you make it! So make it a good one!"



That's true. (Although I love BTTF 3.) The ride at Universal Studios was great and the games were pretty good. Which reminds me. My favorite comic franchise since my childhood is Calvin And Hobbes. I'm so happy that Bill Watterson has a rule to NEVER allow his characters to be made into a shitty PG-13 family film. Or a shitty cartoon show. He's probably had so many offers in all these years.


----------



## Elpizo (Sep 28, 2019)

Undertale (considering what happened to the whole fandom in 2016) and Homestuck (the fandom suddenly being politically correct and making fanart of the characters as ugly and unrecognizable as possible)...


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Sep 28, 2019)

FixinShibe said:


> Used to like Need for Speed, then it became a Franchise Centered around Hyper Realistic Nighttime Rainy Racing.



"hyper realistic"


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 28, 2019)

Tabletop gaming has been a big hobby in my life since I was around ten or so. Yeah, in the past few years, I've seen it start to become overrun with SJWs and hipster faggots LARPing as "le epic nerdz!" Playing D&D for the meme of playing it, not because they're actually interested in tabletop gaming. Same thing with the SJWs, only there to push an agenda and tell the fans how problematic their source of entertainment is. 

It's a big reason why I DESPISE 5e D&D. That edition seems to have drawn out every turbo autist, dangerhaired, soyfaced goon from the woodwork. I hate Critical Role for similar reasons. World of Darkness in it's new edition has gotten pretty bad in the same regard as well. 

It doesn't drive me away from it. I still play with friends and talk about tabletop with others, but I'm much more wary of finding new people to play with, especially if they can't shut the fuck up about 5e, usually a big red flag for me.


----------



## Rick Pratt (Sep 28, 2019)

Dysnomia said:


> The Jem comic made me a sad panda. It's done by some SJW who I think is a troon. Or one of the other two who do art and writing is. The art isn't that bad. But it's got a sort of "tumblr artist is kinda good at drawing monster high style anime sometimes" vibe. If that makes sense. I don't hate it. But it sometimes looks awkward to me. I think that the original style was nicer. Unfortunately the new art is heavily slanted towards "muh body diversity".
> 
> In the 80s cartoon both the Misfits and Jem & The Holograms were heavily into physical fitness. There were lots of scenes of them working out. It was the 80s and there were a lot less fat people. Everyone was on a diet. I think people were way more healthy when they actually cared about their appearance.
> 
> ...



I agree, I loved the Jem  cartoon as a kid, but I have very mixed opinions on the comic, it's art style and how the characters were represented, I did think the whole Stormer/Kimber thing was cute though, I never really considered that Techrat could be autistic but now I kinda see it.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Sep 28, 2019)

SMT got infected by Persona trash and as P5 was coming out the weeaboo autism overload pushed me out. The games were just getting worse over time anyway. That phone game straight up looks disgusting and SMTV looks like a shitty anime game like Apocalypse was. The law-chaos dynamic and press-turn are tired now but but I know they're not gonna do anything else. Whoever is developing the games now doesn't know what made Strange Journey great,  SMTIV good, Nocturne appealing, and DeSu amazing, they just know what made Persona 3/4 popular (waifus and style over substance).

Etrian Odyssey also got very shitty. EOV is a terrible dungeon crawler, people just suck Atlus's dick and EO fans are the worst. I know one guy claimed EOU was ableist because some FOE was fat and could only move every other step.
So when U2 came out people just got excited because the protag had dark skin. People got excited for EOV just because it had a color-changer for portraits so your autistic party could all be POC. The classes in EOV are terrible and their skills are ass to build. The bosses are gimmicky and so are the dungeons.
Nexus is just overlong and tedious. One of the stipulations for unlocking the Vampire subclass was to play the game for 100 hours. My buddy idled his 3DS for like 3 days to get it. And it was crappy.
Atlus should have just cut their losses with the U3 assets they made and started on whatever piece of shit new game they're making instead. I don't know how they're gonna manage to put in as little effort as they usually do and have to have new assets for whatever console they're making it for. I imagine it'll have N64-tier graphics just like Pokemon SwoShi just to save on costs so they can be allocated to Persona instead.

(BTW, Etrian Mystery Dungeon was amazing and it's r-etarded that EMD2 was never localized. Can't even import it because it's on the 3DS.)

My biggest problem with Atlus was how obvious it became that they sideline other projects and make everybody with a shred of talent work on Persona games instead, even for the autistic garbage like the motherfucking _dancing_ games and the god-awful Persona dungeon crawlers they made, the first of which was single-handedly the worst-balanced and worst-written DRPG I've ever played. Them announcing PQ2 was really what made me quit on them.

Atlus will rerelease every single game they make onto either the _same_ console or the generation after it, add a little extra content that feels out of place, and charge full price, and people buy it. Do they forget how to plug in their old consoles? Do they like burning money? Do they just think Alus is so profound and amazing that anything with their branding has to be good? Seriously, Atlus fans buy almost every single game they make. They didn't miss a generation.

The best games Atlus puts out are the ones Atlus USA localizes. Dungeon Travelers 2, Stella Glow, Luminous Arc 2, Utawarerumono, etc. (and most people don't realize Atlus didn't develop those games.)

So yeah, a mix of autistic fans and incompetency pushed me out of liking Atlus games. 
/rant


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah, I used to love blacksploitation films but then niggers ruined it.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Sep 28, 2019)

Enlightenment is ignoring internet fandoms

no good comes from being in one


----------



## Gender Affirming Surgery (Sep 28, 2019)

What in the goddamn hell are they doing with Dragon Age? I can’t stop myself playing Inquisition because I love the character creator too much (2-handed’s alright too), but the last time I was RP’ing a repressed gay Andrastian and Bioware had some motherfucking Elder Elf talking to a Grey Warden standing around in my courtyard about how “the old ways aren’t the best.” I rolled with the tranny, I dealt with fucking Sera, and now my choirboy Inquisitor’s gotta hear about how some ancient ass elf—BLACK! the one and only ANCIENT BLACK ELF!!—left her “sacred calling” at the temple of Mythal to lecture my darkspawn warriors about the fucking “old ways?” WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING HERE I DID NOT INVITE YOU

#autism


----------



## knightlautrec (Sep 28, 2019)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Tabletop gaming has been a big hobby in my life since I was around ten or so. Yeah, in the past few years, I've seen it start to become overrun with SJWs and hipster faggots LARPing as "le epic nerdz!" Playing D&D for the meme of playing it, not because they're actually interested in tabletop gaming. Same thing with the SJWs, only there to push an agenda and tell the fans how problematic their source of entertainment is.
> 
> It's a big reason why I DESPISE 5e D&D. That edition seems to have drawn out every turbo autist, dangerhaired, soyfaced goon from the woodwork. I hate Critical Role for similar reasons. World of Darkness in it's new edition has gotten pretty bad in the same regard as well.
> 
> It doesn't drive me away from it. I still play with friends and talk about tabletop with others, but I'm much more wary of finding new people to play with, especially if they can't shut the fuck up about 5e, usually a big red flag for me.



Same. The biggest pet peeve is this 'we need to be more inclusive' stance that SJW TT is attempting to push and do this weird memory-holing to say that the previous thirty-forty years of tabletop somehow was a cesspit of intolerance or bigotry and a boys club for entry that scared off women and minorities. Which is objectively untrue and I know FIRST HAND isn't. And if the core of the hobby has to change to suit all these new people because it doesn't appeal how it is, then it's like, have they considered this hobby just ISN'T for them??? Hobbies aren't for everyone. 

I guess this weird turnaround to slagg off our hobby doubly bothers me because I was such a weird outcast in school until i met other RPers in a school club and they genuinely welcomed me into the hobby and became my shelter from the endless bullying I was receiving from other girls. Incidentally, it was VtM that I was introduced to through this group and it still is my lifelong favourite due to the memories of discovering it and learning that RP wasn't just DnD. 

I feel angry about this weird stereotype of creepy and racist behaviour in the community because I know it's untrue. One creepo making his magical realm fetish homebrew doesn't account for all of our hobby.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 28, 2019)

knightlautrec said:


> Same. The biggest pet peeve is this 'we need to be more inclusive' stance that SJW TT is attempting to push and do this weird memory-holing to say that the previous thirty-forty years of tabletop somehow was a cesspit of intolerance or bigotry and a boys club for entry that scared off women and minorities. Which is objectively untrue and I know FIRST HAND isn't. And if the core of the hobby has to change to suit all these new people because it doesn't appeal how it is, then it's like, have they considered this hobby just ISN'T for them??? Hobbies aren't for everyone.
> 
> I guess this weird turnaround to slagg off our hobby doubly bothers me because I was such a weird outcast in school until i met other RPers in a school club and they genuinely welcomed me into the hobby and became my shelter from the endless bullying I was receiving from other girls. Incidentally, it was VtM that I was introduced to through this group and it still is my lifelong favourite due to the memories of discovering it and learning that RP wasn't just DnD.
> 
> I feel angry about this weird stereotype of creepy and racist behaviour in the community because I know it's untrue. One creepo making his magical realm fetish homebrew doesn't account for all of our hobby.



A-fucking-men! I've been playing these games for about 24 years now. Nobody in that entire time ever gave a damn about the kind of people sitting at the table. Nobody cared if you were a girl, if you were a different race or had a different skin color, if you were gay or whatever other excuse these miserable fucks look for. We were there to socialize, munch on some snacks, drink some soda or beer and play a game. Some people didn't fit in and left, but it was because they just weren't into role playing games or their personal lives took precedence. Some idiots do act like speds, but you'll find that in any hobby or fandom. Judging the entire hobby as bad because of a few morons is childish thinking.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 28, 2019)

I used to kind of like Star Trek, but the continuity became a clusterbomb ever since JJ Abrams and Discovery turned it into a tangled mess. Injection of identity politics didn't exactly help.

(edit to add: d'oh I already posted about this)


----------



## Judge Holden (Sep 28, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I used to kind of like Star Trek, but the continuity became a clusterbomb ever since JJ Abrams and Discovery turned it into a tangled mess. Injection of identity politics didn't exactly help.


Star Trek survived Identity politics and woke schtick before, just look at Season 1 of Next Generation.

What it could not survive was the transition from the steady and restrained sci-fi space exploration show to the "*ACTION!ACTION!ACTION! SNARK!SNARK!SNARK! MEMBA-OLD-STUFF!?MEMBA-OLD-STUFF!?MEMBA-OLD-STUFF*!?" schtick of modern cable TV trying to compete with netflix


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 28, 2019)

Star Trek STD 
Stranger Things 
The Janus Group Books (It fixed its self though) 
Doctor Who 
SciShow (Fuck the Greens)


----------



## JektheDumbass (Sep 28, 2019)

I have a high level of tolerance for SJW stuff, but even so the new Star Wars movies are beautiful nonsense at best.  The Last Jedi pretty much undid the few things I liked about TFA.  I actually liked Finn in TFA, they turned him into a clown in TLJ.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Sep 28, 2019)

Judge Holden said:


> Star Trek survived Identity politics and woke schtick before, just look at Season 1 of Next Generation.
> 
> What it could not survive was the transition from the steady and restrained sci-fi space exploration show to the "*ACTION!ACTION!ACTION! SNARK!SNARK!SNARK! MEMBA-OLD-STUFF!?MEMBA-OLD-STUFF!?MEMBA-OLD-STUFF*‽" schtick of modern cable TV trying to compete with netflix


Star Trek has always fought for social justice. They had a black woman on the bridge back when social justice actually meant something. Many of their best episodes have been about social justice. But the key point is that they were still entertaining. For instance, you can view The Measure Of A Man as an allegory for slavery and racism, or you can enjoy it as a bunch of characters you like placed in a difficult situation, trying to save their friend.

Social justice doesn’t have to ruin a work, you just need a good creative team. Sadly, many modern works don’t, and choose to make their point crudely.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 28, 2019)

Maybe Star Wars. When the marketing was gearing up for the prequels that felt like a blast from the past, I loved Star Wars as a kid, then I saw the Phantom Menace. You know, it wasn't what I expected... Then Attack of the Clones came and it was said to be much better and be more like Star Wars. And you know...
In for a penny, in for a pound, I should just pay money to watch Revenge of the Sith and get it over with, how bad can it be?

This is now repeated with Star Wars 7-9. It's only the mainline movies where I feel invested in the larger story arc. I watched some of Rogue One and shut it off, the Solo movie I never even watched the trailer for, I don't care about those.

I might skip Star Wars 9, I don't care anymore.


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 28, 2019)

The only things that got ruined for me are things like podcasts where you never really relisten to an old episode you've already heard.  Growing up a Simpsons fan taught me that nobody can take away the first ten seasons, and it's okay to just pretend the rest never happened.   Star Wars fans could learn a thing or two from us.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Sep 28, 2019)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> Tabletop gaming has been a big hobby in my life since I was around ten or so. Yeah, in the past few years, I've seen it start to become overrun with SJWs and hipster faggots LARPing as "le epic nerdz!" Playing D&D for the meme of playing it, not because they're actually interested in tabletop gaming. Same thing with the SJWs, only there to push an agenda and tell the fans how problematic their source of entertainment is.
> 
> It's a big reason why I DESPISE 5e D&D. That edition seems to have drawn out every turbo autist, dangerhaired, soyfaced goon from the woodwork. I hate Critical Role for similar reasons. World of Darkness in it's new edition has gotten pretty bad in the same regard as well.
> 
> It doesn't drive me away from it. I still play with friends and talk about tabletop with others, but I'm much more wary of finding new people to play with, especially if they can't shut the fuck up about 5e, usually a big red flag for me.


I went to my school's DnD club hoping to give it a shot. I don't have much experience with DnD, but I love the unparalleled freedom you get out of it. At the first meeting I was at there was this small group of dangerhairs and one of them was wearing a T shirt that was the DnD logo in LGBT colors. It bothered the hell out of me because your sexuality doesn't fucking matter in DnD, you can literally be anyone you want. I never interacted with them, and to the club's credit the one game I played was devoid of obnoxious assholes, but that is a big reason why I'm iffy on actually getting into the game.



Pissmaster General said:


> The only things that got ruined for me are things like podcasts where you never really relisten to an old episode you've already heard.  Growing up a Simpsons fan taught me that nobody can take away the first ten seasons, and it's okay to just pretend the rest never happened.   Star Wars fans could learn a thing or two from us.


This is how I've been dealing with the new God of War. Don't like the direction the series is going in, but the original trilogy will always be there and I can pretend the series ends at III.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Sep 28, 2019)

There are worse things than death.  Like being bought by Bethesda.


----------



## Overcast (Sep 28, 2019)

Spongebob's first three seasons and the movie were a staple of my childhood. It's really hard to put into words how good the whole thing was.

It was pretty clear Stephen Hillenburg was the one who brought everything together, and when he left everything slowly began to fall apart. Now personally, I do feel a large portion of the people who criticize the newer seasons are a bit circle-jerky and petty. But I can agree that the show hasn't really been the same since Stephen left and it definitely won't be now that he's gone.

Far as I'm concerned, when he died, Spongebob died with him.


AbyssStarer said:


> SMT got infected by Persona trash and as P5 was coming out the weeaboo autism overload pushed me out. The games were just getting worse over time anyway. That phone game straight up looks disgusting and SMTV looks like a shitty anime game like Apocalypse was. The law-chaos dynamic and press-turn are tired now but but I know they're not gonna do anything else. Whoever is developing the games now doesn't know what made Strange Journey great,  SMTIV good, Nocturne appealing, and DeSu amazing, they just know what made Persona 3/4 popular (waifus and style over substance).
> 
> Etrian Odyssey also got very shitty. EOV is a terrible dungeon crawler, people just suck Atlus's dick and EO fans are the worst. I know one guy claimed EOU was ableist because some FOE was fat and could only move every other step.
> So when U2 came out people just got excited because the protag had dark skin. People got excited for EOV just because it had a color-changer for portraits so your autistic party could all be POC. The classes in EOV are terrible and their skills are ass to build. The bosses are gimmicky and so are the dungeons.
> ...



As someone who got into the series via Persona 4 Golden, I pretty much agree. The older SMT games (including Strange Journey and DeSu) were pretty special games that did things very few other JRPG's ever tackle, let alone succeed at.

As good as Persona 3 was, it fundamentally changed how Atlus approached the series as a whole. The Persona games (well, the ones after 2, which I have yet to play) just feel like they are designed with otakus and shut-ins in mind. What better alternative to actually having a social life than to pretend you have one through a game right? Like, the whole balancing your social life with fighting shadows/demons is still a cool concept, but you can tell where their priorities were. With Persona 5, they even made a fucking animated POV Valentine's special while promoting Royal.

And considering how profitable it's become, and with Kaneko gone, I think it's safe to assume we'll never get another Nocturne or Strange Journey ever again.

Speaking of, they have been doing this re-releasing BS ever since Nocturne, if not earlier than that. Granted, the original version of the game never released outside of Japan and everyone in the West got the "re-released" version. Much as I love the game, it doesn't change the fact that they re-released a game with new content merely a year afterwards. I'd imagine quite a few Japanese players weren't particularly happy with that.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Sep 28, 2019)

Judge Holden said:


> the steady and restrained sci-fi space exploration show


That's what I liked about it before JJ Abrams happened.



Tragi-Chan said:


> Star Trek has always fought for social justice.


There's a huge difference between equality-striving social justice and the divisive "social justice" of Current Year.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Sep 29, 2019)

Yes

Battlefield
Ass Creed


----------



## ManateeHunter (Sep 29, 2019)

Thankfully the Japan-based shit I enjoy aren't being ruined by SJWs. They're ruined by clueless developers and fujoshits.


----------



## Monika H. (Sep 29, 2019)

All of them.


----------



## Judge Holden (Sep 29, 2019)

Tragi-Chan said:


> Star Trek has always fought for social justice. They had a black woman on the bridge back when social justice actually meant something. Many of their best episodes have been about social justice. But the key point is that they were still entertaining. For instance, you can view The Measure Of A Man as an allegory for slavery and racism, or you can enjoy it as a bunch of characters you like placed in a difficult situation, trying to save their friend.
> 
> Social justice doesn’t have to ruin a work, you just need a good creative team. Sadly, many modern works don’t, and choose to make their point crudely.


Merely being progressive aint the same as having dumb woke "muh identity!" style SJW shit.

The former
- Has been pretty much universal for decades in fiction until the recent woke trend
- Can be identified as displaying a mindset inline with mainstream societal progressive ideals
- Will have every demographic that gets featured in a work, be it racial or religious or class or sexual or whatever, be treated with the same respect and dignity, or lack therof depending on circumstance
- Demographic identity only becomes relevant to the plot in organic and realistic ways rather than being obnoxiously proclaimed at every opportunity.
- Historical atrocities and bigotries are used when appropriate to highlight certain specific issues of mainstream concern the work wishes to call attention to and are not used as an indictment of whatever petty personal enemies the writer has in the modern day.

The latter
- Forcibly welds whatever trendy "woke" shit is in vogue among the upper classes along with whatever the writers think is the most "radical and hardcore" left wing thought with zero care for whether or not it actually makes any sense or has any popularity outside of circlejerking media bubbles
- Has racial/religious/sexual tokens being loudly declared and paid condescending tribute to and everyone being narratively treated strictly according to their own demographic checklist in a wholesale rejection of progressive ideals
- Those who represent the most despised group being depicted as irredeemable and subhuman monsters incapable of humanity.
- Historical atrocities and bigotries will be used and abused with zeal to smear thin pastiches of *everybody* the writer hates IRL and direct comparisons will be drawn between the darkest pages of human history and any in the modern day who happen to exist outside the writer's worldview.

TLDR its the average joe midwesterner who likes to treat everybody well vs the San Fransisco douchebag who carries a megaphone around and screams at people for their problematic sins while loudly declaring how much he loves maoism, reparations, critical theory, and a bunch other terms he doesnt know or give a shit about.

Using this general guideline its fairly easy to tell where TNG and post TOS Trek in general shifted from senile Roddenderry's proto-woke masturbation to a halfway progressive show in its own right.

Just look at the example of the Space Jews Ferengi

Originally they were a transparent and occasionally straight up explicit der sturmer style analogue for modern day capitalist americans and american foreign policy in general and as such they were shown as hideous, disgustingly bigoted and hateful, sexually depraved, obsessed with greed, utterly spineless and cowardly, and were utterly inferior in every way to the progressive and perfect federation.


Spoiler: for reference
















However, having such a miserable excuse of a species be "the main villain of the franchise" quickly proved to be an utter farce and they were eventually shelved to "comic non threat and minor annoyance" as the Romulans and Borg replaced them. Eventually however new writers decided to try and give the species something more, and come DS9 they wound up being written in a halfway dignified manner which wound up a hell of a lot more popular and successful than their "evil space hebrew rape goblin" schtick


Spoiler: for reference



















That really is the difference.

The first take sought to drag a concept down, smear it with the shit of a writer's personal bias and bitterness against his own petty enemies, and turn it into an empty and unlikable mouthpiece to communicate the writer's own virtue for opposing and condemning such evil.

The second take sought to raise a shitty and unliked concept up, dust off the grime, give it the chance to shine in its own right, and made it an actual functioning asset to the work as a whole with its own depth and its own identity outside of being a crappy caricature.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Sep 30, 2019)

Throw me in for losing interest in comic books no thanks to the SJWs and the toxic environment that is the comic industry as a whole.


----------



## Soap Sniffer (Oct 1, 2019)

The trick is to try to ignore all contemporary entertainment and just watch/play only the stuff from the good ole' days over and over without stopping ever in a desperate attempt to rouse nostalgia. 
At length the luster of sentimentality will cease to sparkle if repeated often enough, so you'll need to find some other activity to temporarily escape clownworld entertain yourself with.  I might suggest smashing your head against the wall, opening a window, and screaming into the void.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 8, 2019)

Friday the 13th might be on the verge of it. The legal battle is already dragging on way too long and killed the video game. It's said to continue well into 2020 but there's a worse part. I made a thread on it in multimedia but it's probably as necrotic as the J man himself by now.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 8, 2019)

A couple of years ago I asked my favorite DJ to please go back to talking about producing beats and to give the politics a rest. I was respectful. He'd never talked politics before Trump.

He posted my DM to all his followers and like several hundred people called me a fascist for hours.


----------



## Pissmaster (Oct 9, 2019)

Recoil said:


> A couple of years ago I asked my favorite DJ to please go back to talking about producing beats and to give the politics a rest. I was respectful. He'd never talked politics before Trump.
> 
> He posted my DM to all his followers and like several hundred people called me a fascist for hours.


A very similar thing happened to me on Facebook, with me telling a guy I knew not to worry so much about Trump and that he probably wouldn't win anyway, so all of his chicken little panicking was a waste of time.  Cue the cucks coming out of the woodwork to shit on me.  And considering this was on Facebook, with my real name and face on full display, that was enough to get me to just drop the whole site entirely.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Oct 9, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> A very similar thing happened to me on Facebook, with me telling a guy I knew not to worry so much about Trump and that he probably wouldn't win anyway, so all of his chicken little panicking was a waste of time.  Cue the cucks coming out of the woodwork to shit on me.  And considering this was on Facebook, with my real name and face on full display, that was enough to get me to just drop the whole site entirely.


He's probably even worse now that Trump is actually president.


----------



## BOONES (Oct 9, 2019)

Star Wars, Rainbow 6 Siege, Counter Strike, Dota.

I'd say Rick and morty but the show Is funny with a cancerous fanbase.


----------

